# Stabil Marine



## Jim (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi,
I have been using the Stabil Marine product with my new motor and literally put 1 ounce for every 10 gallons of regular gas. Is 1 ounce enough in your opinion? Seems like it's not enough for 10 gallons. I will follow what the bottle says but curious as to your opinions.

And.....on the website it does not look like it's available anymore. The product is now known as Stabil 360?

https://www.goldeagle.com/product/sta-bil-360-marine

What do you use if anything?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 25, 2017)

I only use stabilizer for winter storage. As long as I turn over the gas within 2 weeks, I m not worried about it.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 25, 2017)

I use it with every tank of gas I get for my outboard since it can sit in the tank for an undetermined amount of time depending on where I'm fishing/hunting. Some trips I use 8 gallons of gas (emptying my 6 gallon tank and using my "reserve" 2 gallon tank to fill back up to get me back to the ramp). Other trips I might only use 1 gallon. So, for me, it's worthwhile to treat all my gas just in case it sits for any amount of time. I have a 6 gallon gas can that I use to fill my 6 gallon tank and a 2 gallon can I always keep full and on board. I usually put 3/4 oz in the 6 gallon can and about a 1/4 ounce in the 2 gallon can. A little heavy handed, based on the directions, but I don't think you can really over treat with Stabil, within reason of course.

I just picked up some more over the weekend and noticed the label has changed, as you mentioned. It still has "Marine" on the label, so not sure if it's just a label change or if the formula has changed as well. Either way, I'll continue to use it with every fill up since I cannot find any local non-ethanol gas.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 25, 2017)

Like others, I'm only using it IF the boat is going to sit unused. Using the boat, using 2 tanks, and adding fresh fuel works for me!


----------



## skipper123 (Aug 6, 2017)

After loosing one 2001 25 HP Yamaha 4 stroke outboard and one 3 year old 300.00 Echo weed eater to ethanol I run the recommended amount of red stabil and a once of sea foam per 5 gal to my fuel at all cost and never ever use ethanol fuel in anything but my truck. Once you feel the pain of a few thousand bucks and all the headaches of ethanol gas it will convince ya. Ethanol added to fuel had nothing to do with saving fuel but all to do with removing all the old polluting engines that were in service after many years. EPA decided they would force all those old engines out of service at our cost, they did a pretty dang good job. Most like mine were destroyed in the last 10 years. Engines were not designed to burn alcohol or water. The smaller the engine and the less it runs the more problems from ethanol gas you will see. Don't fall for all the snake oil hype to cure ethanol problems stay away from the garbage and you want have fuel problems. Most of the premium fuel in my area has no ethanol in it and we have a ethanol free marine pump at our local fuel station. Ever wonder why we have ethanol free marine pumps ? Yep there is a reason.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 7, 2017)

DaleH said:


> Like others, I'm only using it IF the boat is going to sit unused. Using the boat, using 2 tanks, and adding fresh fuel works for me!



I'm thinking the same thing. I am usually out weekly. If not, I fire it up using the muffs, but only for about 5 minutes. I have only a 3 gallon tank, so think I'm getting a fairly decent turnover replacing old gaso with new. Someone told me not to worry unless the boat was going to sit unused for at least 3 months. I don't know if this is accurate, but think I'm safe -- At least I hope I am. 

I was also told that some products like stabil can cause rough start-up or idling the first time you start a boat that has been sitting for awhile. I wonder if any Stabil users have noticed anything like this.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 8, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> I was also told that some products like stabil can cause rough start-up or idling the first time you start a boat that has been sitting for awhile. I wonder if any Stabil users have noticed anything like this.



I have not noticed any of these symptoms. I use it every time I fill my gas cans for the boat. The longest my boat sits though is probably 1 month maybe pushing 2. This is usually after duck season while I wait for it to get warm enough out to start fishing again.


----------



## SeaFaring (Sep 3, 2017)

This is a helpful website for people wanting to avoid ethanol. https://www.pure-gas.org/

It feels kind of futile though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 4, 2017)

Pure gas has an app you can get for free in the App Store. It has a ma that shows stations that sell ethanol free gas. I've been using ethanol free in all my small engines and my fuel related problems are gone. It's been three years that I leave the gas in my outboard, weed trimmer and lawn mower through the winter, they all start right up in the spring with no hesitation. I keep 3-5 gallon cans in my shed and fill them back up when it's gone.


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 15, 2017)

I also stopped using Ethanol gas in all my lawn equipment long ago.. I have four (5gal) gas cans that I keep full at all times.. I add Stabil to them whenever I fill one, and rotate so I always burn the older first.. I have a couple of cars in my shop that do not see the light of day very often,.. They have Ethanol free gas (treated) in them as well.. After replacing the fuel pump and tank in my 98GT (68k original miles) I decided it was well worth the trouble/expense not to use Ethanol in anything but my daily driver..
I sometimes loan out my pressure washer,.. a full Ethanol free gas jug goes with it.. Luckily, for now anyway, I have a place to get Ethanol free gas.. :wink: 

Stan


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 15, 2017)

I keep stabil in all my fuel tanks year round


----------



## richg99 (Sep 15, 2017)

Like many others, I only have used Stabil when storing gas for a long time. Right now, I can buy ethanol-free gas here in TN.

But, when I get back to Texas, and since I live on the outskirts of a big city (Houston) there are NO ethanol free stations nearby. It has something to do with different EPA rules for large polluting cities, I am led to believe.

So, I guess I will join the "Stabil often" crowd. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 15, 2017)

Seems pretty ironic that in oil-city you cannot buy straight gas but here in the tall corn state you can!


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 16, 2017)

It looks like stations that are located near large bodies of water are more likely to have ethanol free gas.. In my state anyway..
I know one of the stations near me doesn't carry it year round.. I've never asked why, but I wonder how much Ethanol is still in the storage tank when they do get a delivery.. I don't buy gas there..


----------

